# comment mettre le haut parleur sur ipod classic 160 gb



## nicoa (8 Novembre 2009)

Tous est dans le titre


----------



## Pooki (8 Novembre 2009)

Il n'y en a pas.
Tout est dans la réponse


----------



## estcethomas (8 Novembre 2009)

je ne sais pas si tu as déjà ouvert un classic, mais il n'y a pas beaucoup de place à l'interieur... De plus quand tu monte un HP il faut faire des trous dans la coque je ne suis pas sur que tu sois chaud pour faire des trous dans la coque de ton ipod.
Je pense qu'il vaut mieux acheter des enceintes externes!


----------



## Pooki (9 Novembre 2009)

A mon avis, il pensait qu'un Ipod était uni d'un Haut Parleur intégré !!!


----------



## estcethomas (9 Novembre 2009)

ah oui d'accord... Alors non pas de HP...


----------

